# Let's see you ORIS



## Blackrover

This place has been freakin dull lately!! So come on and show off you ORIS!!

Here's my TT1 Titan 1000m in LUME!!


----------



## mkell

Good idea! I don't have an Orise yet, but will soon. My only concern is the thickness of the TT1. I don't have an AD close by, so I was wondering if someone could post a side profile picture on your wrist or comparing it to something relative. If someone could do that, it would be awesome!

-Matt


----------



## Denizen

mkell said:


> Good idea! I don't have an Orise yet, but will soon. My only concern is the thickness of the TT1. I don't have an AD close by, so I was wondering if someone could post a side profile picture on your wrist or comparing it to something relative. If someone could do that, it would be awesome!


i wouldn't worry too much about the thickness. the tt1 isn't that thick. in fact, every picture that i've seen makes the watch look thicker than it actually is in real life. :-D

all of my 7750-based watches are (hamilton jazzmaster, etc) are thicker than the tt1.


----------



## picard

if this forum gets anymore exciting, the other members might get heart attack. They aren't young anymore.


----------



## Chris Hohne

Here are mine


































































































































































































Chris


----------



## Chris S.

Heres mine !!!It's my first ORIS and I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## natchayar




----------



## Chick

*I only have one*

but I like it a lot (just can't seem to get the dial in focus)


----------



## Jim Z.

*Oris*

B-)


----------



## gasman

Here's my only one, at least for now:


----------



## Dxomas




----------



## rbt

Just received this one yesterday. A beauty for sure. My first Oris to go with my Omegas and Breitlings. I really love the look and feel of it, but like many others, my old eyes have a little trouble reading the dial without my glasses. Anyway, I really do like the Oris. Cheers, Bob


----------



## Alty

Here's my 1st Oris - blue dial TT1 :-!

What a great watch - love the textured-blue dial |>

Nice weight to the case and thick bracelet |> |>

What a great watch - Even better for the price :gold

Where else can you find a red rotor :rodekaart


----------



## JRSWE

Here are my 2, sprry about the poor pics.


----------



## thechief

My Williams #1851


----------



## terenceY®

My only Oris w/ different band combo >
T ;-)


----------



## kujo

My favorite watch photo.
My son, 8 hours old grasping onto my Williams F1 Chrono.
The cheapest watch in my collection is the most prized !!!

But, I've been thinking of adding this as a daily......









kj


----------



## Dave E

My only Oris, but I happen to be wearing it today:


----------



## ChrisSE

shot this with my K800i phone. Not the best quality shot but there it is.


----------



## ck77

My 2 months old skeleton (not my own pic ;-) )

Great wtach .... great value


----------



## Bruce-YVR

mkell said:


> Good idea! I don't have an Orise yet, but will soon. My only concern is the thickness of the TT1. I don't have an AD close by, so I was wondering if someone could post a side profile picture on your wrist or comparing it to something relative. If someone could do that, it would be awesome!
> 
> -Matt


Matt... here is a wrist shot of my cousins and I. Bottom L - my D24, then the Oris TT Regulator, Breitling and a Rollie.

My Carlos Coste is coming sooooooooooooooooooon!!:-!

Bruce


----------



## STEVIE

I have this one on order:










It's a new model (733 7562 7154) and has a wait list here.

This is about the only photo of it I found on the net. I wish I could remember where it was!:think:


----------



## GJ

rbt said:


> Just received this one yesterday. A beauty for sure. My first Oris to go with my Omegas and Breitlings. I really love the look and feel of it, but like many others, my old eyes have a little trouble reading the dial without my glasses. Anyway, I really do like the Oris. Cheers, Bob


That one would look awesome on a nice strap Bob...;-)


----------



## Mr_Pacman

Here is mine....a Chronoris on a 20mm "Lumpy" bracelet from Watchadoo.


----------



## Nalu

Just traded my TT1 after buying this:


----------



## sgt1255

Williams F-1 PVD. I love this watch








:gold :gold :gold :-! :-!


----------



## scamp007

My new Oris Miles World Timer takes pride of place amongst the rest of my humble collection.


----------



## jwand98

wow, thanks for the pic, quite the collection. Are they all real? i have a similer collection, but my only real ones are my new Oris Telemeter and my 14k gold longines. oh i do have a G-shock, heheheh
thanks
josh


----------



## Carlitos

This is my XXL Chrono, it has been with me for one year and less than a second fast a day. Never been happier with a watch!!!.


----------



## scamp007

jwand98 said:


> wow, thanks for the pic, quite the collection. Are they all real? i have a similer collection, but my only real ones are my new Oris Telemeter and my 14k gold longines. oh i do have a G-shock, heheheh
> thanks
> josh


Glad you like them, yes they're all real though they've come at the expense of my treasured 1990 Porsche 911, the wife said something had to go, (though to be fair it was rarely driven), I must say I'm loving the Miles Worldtimer it's hardly been off my wrist.

Sean


----------



## nando_ferdz

*F1 Williams*

I just got it last Friday...I so happy with it...


----------



## migo

That's a beautiful watch.


----------



## 1st timer




----------



## 1st timer




----------



## munch

scamp007 said:


> Glad you like them, yes they're all real though they've come at the expense of my treasured 1990 Porsche 911, the wife said something had to go, (though to be fair it was rarely driven), I must say I'm loving the Miles Worldtimer it's hardly been off my wrist.
> 
> Sean


hrm hrm... :roll:


----------



## Dan Pierce

My new TT1 Worldtimer. Now sporting the rubber strap.
dP


----------



## FoxbaT

Does anybody has a wristshot of an Oris TT1 titanium diver, because i would like to buy one but i have small wrists so i hope its not too big.

Thanks,

Karel.


----------



## Dan Pierce

Here's a wrist shot of the [42mm] TT1 Worldtimer. These wear smaller than their size.
dP


----------



## George Roubicek

:-! :-! My TT1


----------



## gagarin

My one and only but the favorite of my wife and my best friend. Took me weeks of pondering to choose.

Now I want a tt1 diver.

Regards
Erik


----------



## MedPro

My only Oris


----------



## quoll

I just realised I hadn't posted mie in this thread so here it is. A 7947:


----------



## Phaedrus

*worldtimer*

here's mine


----------



## Scoobs

Here's mine...


----------



## scottjal




----------



## edgar1013

beautiful pics. i am hoping to put up my own carlos coste up here soon... as soon as i get it.


----------



## Herre

I just bought this one off the net last night


----------



## Phil_Qc

*TT1 Titan 300m SW200*

TT1 Titan 300m SW200


----------



## Bruce-YVR

*Nice!! your baby in the snow and my CC in Waikiki and skinny dipping on the beach*



Phil_Qc said:


> TT1 Titan 300m SW200


:-!


----------



## Phil_Qc

*Re: Nice!! your baby in the snow and my CC in Waikiki and skinny dipping on the beach*



Bruce-YVR said:


> :-!


Going to dive tonight...










...eh, desk dive, sorry


----------



## Waterallaround

Here's mine


----------



## stringfellow

here's my TT1 Regulator


----------



## MSAINT

My Chronoris just arrived...


----------



## Bruce-YVR

MSAINT said:


> My Chronoris just arrived...


Salute... that's beautiful... can you do a compariosn shot beside a 42mm/ 44mm watch... I really want one but I like bnig watches and I think the Chronoris is a 40mm size??

Thanks!!

Bruce


----------



## MSAINT

Bruce-YVR said:


> Salute... that's beautiful... can you do a compariosn shot beside a 42mm/ 44mm watch... I really want one but I like bnig watches and I think the Chronoris is a 40mm size??
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Bruce


well... it's night in Paris, so no pics possible, sorry; but you're right Bruce the Chronoris is 40mm without the buttons 
I'll see if I can take a pic of it close to my Speedmaster pro :think: but I do not own a 44mm watch... too big and unwearable!

more pictures here :
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=43195


----------



## Phil_Qc

B E A U T I F U L :-!  :gold



MSAINT said:


> My Chronoris just arrived...


----------



## MSAINT

Thanks guys! :thanks


----------



## Tonyh

Hi,

My few to add too the list.

Tonyh


----------



## BC3

Here is mine! 

keeping great time and looking nice. :-!


----------



## Guest

I bought my Oris Ti Divers Chrono last summer. I was looking at Rolex, Brietling etc. and did not really think that they had any real appeal. Then I saw the Oris's ans was impressed with the way they looked, felt etc. Anyway...I hope to get more in the future.


----------



## ///NadTi MacH1

I have operated two oris : skeleton and full-steel pointer date



















Swiss Stainless-steel mades meet those of jap titanium elites ; Citizen E2100 calibre and seiko Arctura kinetic


----------



## cybertec69

here are mine


----------



## XTrooper

My Carlos Coste LE. b-)


----------



## Eric L.

Ok, here's mine! Still looking for a bracelet link for this one though.


----------



## cybertec69

Eric L. said:


> Ok, here's mine! Still looking for a bracelet link for this one though.


why don't you contact ORIS direct, maybe they can send you one, or point you in the right direction.


----------



## Atavar

These are mine, don't laugh too hard at the first one as i inherited it and fell on love with Oris because of it, 50 years and it still keeps perfect time. But it was time to retire it lest i break it, so along came the TT2 then the TT1


----------



## sparkyhx

Joint pics with my GP. Sorry I dong have any on its own. I love the Lume shot - the ORIS has a lume to die for. One was taken 15 secs exposure for max depth of field so the second hand is 'missing', the second photo is 30secs in the dark.


----------



## dalstott




----------



## mikkolopez

:-! guys, nice pics of them ORIS ... maybe i should pull the trigger on one :think: help me out which model has the brightest and thickest set of hands/markers against a black dial :think:


----------



## SonnyD

Here's one of mine, I don't have any pictures of my BCC. This one is about 6 years old.
Regards Sonny


----------



## SonnyD

and my BCC
Regards Sonny


----------



## smurfe

Just got this TT1 from a trade. So far looks like a great watch. First Ti watch I have had. Feels weird on the wrist but after wearing it a couple days I am getting used to it.


----------



## tisoris

|>


migo said:


> That's a beautiful watch.


I own a similar one, but not the eng version, is indeed a very beautiful watch


----------



## jmm

Just got this today.


----------

